# Best Regulated Mod of 2018



## RainstormZA (13/12/18)

Comment on what has been the best regulated mod you've had in 2018

I'm looking for ideas to replace my two, can't stand the fact I've received faulty mods this year and hoping next year will be better.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rafique (13/12/18)

Paranormal DNA 250c, I have not bought another mod since I got it and will gladly get another

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (13/12/18)

Asvape Gabriel - won in a comp early this year.

And I've never looked back. It has been a solid mod so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yagya (13/12/18)

Sx g class did it for me for the past 2 years..they soo good im on my 3rd sx

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/18)

For me, the winner in the conventional gear is the Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/18)

For me, the winner in the conventional gear is the Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C!
View attachment 153700


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/18)

For me, the winner in the conventional gear is the Lost Vape Mirage DNA75C!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/12/18)

And in the HE division obviously the Solar Storm!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ash (13/12/18)

Solar Storm for the win

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## daniel craig (13/12/18)

Geekvape Aegis Legend. It has a bit of weight to it but the mod is built like a tank. It can handle the everyday abuse just fine and it's a great mod to carry around without having to worry what happens if you drop it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/12/18)

Eleaf Istick pico still one of the best mods out there.
Mines coming close on 3 years now with not a hiccup and been used as a daily driver many a times for months at a time.

Cheapest Mod I've ever bought at R550 new and has been the most durable, dropped her 2 times on paving from standing height and still pushes on.

Thank goodness the Dvarws tanks are not made from glass cause shes come tumbling on both occasions with the pico.
Dvarw also gets a stamp of approval for durability .

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 4 | Winner 4 | Informative 1


----------



## CTRiaan (13/12/18)

HCigar VT75D parallel dual 18650 DNA75C.

I'm not sure if it was released this year, but I got it in 2018.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (13/12/18)

Bang-for-buck; you still can't fault the VooPoo DRAG.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (13/12/18)

Augvape V200 (Vtec looking mod). Longest I have ever owned a mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (13/12/18)

My top picks for regulated mods

*Squonker *: 

Rage - Dual Battery
Pulse 80W - Single Battery

*Mods *:

Aegis Legend - This thing is bullet proof (Well mine is)
Wismec Gen 3 Dual

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Saintjie (13/12/18)

the best 2 mods for ME in 2018


----------



## Huffapuff (13/12/18)

Pulse X - battery life galore

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Daniel (13/12/18)

*Squonker *: 
Pulse 80W - Single Battery

*Mods (dual batt) *:
SX G-Class 
Double Barrel 
*Mods (single batt) *:
Mirage DNA75C
Vapresso Armour Pro

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (13/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Comment on what has been the best regulated mod you've had in 2018
> 
> I'm looking for ideas to replace my two, can't stand the fact I've received faulty mods this year and hoping next year will be better.


I got a fantastic price unexpectedly on my personal dream mod so I'm over the moon with my SX mini G class,it's an awsome bit of kit that does anything one could want in a mod.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (14/12/18)

Looks like the Pico won.

Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/12/18)

Thanks for the contributions, keep them coming...

This may serve to help those who want something that will last longer than the average mod.


----------



## RainstormZA (14/12/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Eleaf Istick pico still one of the best mods out there.
> Mines coming close on 3 years now with not a hiccup and been used as a daily driver many a times for months at a time.
> 
> Cheapest Mod I've ever bought at R550 new and has been the most durable, dropped her 2 times on paving from standing height and still pushes on.
> ...


I agree, I had one before I pif'd it to one of the members in need. 

My only dislike is its too small for me and the battery cap threads can be damaged over time if you change batteries all day long. I need one that is bigger and a cap that isn't made by cheap metal to allow it to withstand thread damage. 

I'd definitely buy one again if those issues are addressed to. And a bigger battery too like the 21700.


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I agree, I had one before I pif'd it to one of the members in need.
> 
> My only dislike is its too small for me and the battery cap threads can be damaged over time if you change batteries all day long. I need one that is bigger and a cap that isn't made by cheap metal to allow it to withstand thread damage.
> 
> I'd definitely buy one again if those issues are addressed to. And a bigger battery too like the 21700.



You need to run the right atty on the pico.
I'm running the dvarw mtl at 15.5 Watts and I change the battery every 2nd day so lasts me about 36hrs.

There was a bigger pico that took a bigger battery. I cant remember what it was called though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Kalashnikov (14/12/18)

For me its the Pico Squeeze 2. I use it as a normal mod or in squonk mode. Normal mode lets me carry around some juice in the bottle to fill up tanks. By far the fastest filling squonk i have come across. No funny tubes in bottles. Just pull it out and fill.Because of the looks and tiny size and huge 21700 battery i have sold everything else and no longer visit the vape sites everyday. I was looking at the vaperesso Armour as my regulated squonk mod but the pico is even smaller than that even with its bottle. This is my last mod until the v3 comes i guess.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (14/12/18)

DaveH said:


> Looks like the Pico won.
> 
> Dave


Agree, and it should come at No surprise, it’s because it’s the best mod on the market!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/12/18)

And my last Pico was donated to a stinky conversion! I didn't use it much but I did love it!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

Kalashnikov said:


> For me its the Pico Squeeze 2. I use it as a normal mod or in squonk mode. Normal mode lets me carry around some juice in the bottle to fill up tanks. By far the fastest filling squonk i have come across. No funny tubes in bottles. Just pull it out and fill.Because of the looks and tiny size and huge 21700 battery i have sold everything else and no longer visit the vape sites everyday. I was looking at the vaperesso Armour as my regulated squonk mod but the pico is even smaller than that even with its bottle. This is my last mod until the v3 comes i guess.
> 
> View attachment 153786
> View attachment 153787


Can that light in the squonk bottle be turned off?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (14/12/18)

Ok so if the pico squeeze two is arguably the best, where in Sa can you buy them. I know china mall sell Pico's but dont know if they have the squeeze 2


----------



## Silver (14/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Ok so if the pico squeeze two is arguably the best, where in Sa can you buy them. I know china mall sell Pico's but dont know if they have the squeeze 2



I see the Vape Guy has the kit
https://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-pico-squeeze-2-21700-kit

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## RainstormZA (14/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And my last Pico was donated to a stinky conversion! I didn't use it much but I did love it!
> View attachment 153794


Agreed, that's a beautiful resin panel. Pity I can't get them now.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (14/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> And my last Pico was donated to a stinky conversion! I didn't use it much but I did love it!
> View attachment 153794


Agreed, that's a beautiful resin panel. Pity I can't get one now.


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/12/18)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Can that light in the squonk bottle be turned off?


Lol yes , the light is only on for pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (17/12/18)

Best bang for buck. Puma Vapor Storm. The only mod ive had that doesnt have paint issues. Since i purchased it i havent had 1 single problem with this mod. Ive dropped it, drenched it in liquid, dropped it again. And still going strong

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vilaishima (17/12/18)

I have only vaped in 2018 but have 4 mods to choose from. Incidently one of them is a Pico and it is also the only one I use.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/18)

Silver said:


> I see the Vape Guy has the kit
> https://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-pico-squeeze-2-21700-kit


While you are there check out the Pico S as well @RainstormZA . May be just what you are looking for.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (17/12/18)

Raindance said:


> While you are there check out the Pico S as well @RainstormZA . May be just what you are looking for.
> 
> Regards


I have. Why did the designer put a red stripe on almost all of them? Why not black as it's universal with all colours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I have. Why did the designer put a red stripe on almost all of them? Why not black as it's universal with all colours.


Not sure. On a VW Golf, a red pinstripe is known to add 25kW, not sure what it does on a mod.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## RainstormZA (17/12/18)

Raindance said:


> Not sure. On a VW Golf, a red pinstripe is known to add 25kW, not sure what it does on a mod.
> 
> Regards


Lol @Raindance 

I like the Pico S but dam the red stripe will not matchy match with my rda's driptip colour as it's a mix of purple and pink with the SS cap

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/12/18)

Is the Ijoy capo squonk not more or less the same thing as the Pico squeeze 2?

Not saying its a clone, just checked the two out and they look pretty similat, capo bit smaller and bit bigger bottle, pico few more functions like TC. But you can buy the Ijoy for much less?


----------



## Hakhan (17/12/18)

Vsticking... only had it for a month but very impressed. Yihi chipset. Was going to say Mirage but mine is suffering from poor paint finish same with the therion 75c BF.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (17/12/18)

not forgetting the mod that wont die....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (17/12/18)

Hakhan said:


> not forgetting the mod that wont die....
> View attachment 153948


Now which model is that @Hakhan?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hakhan (17/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Now which model is that @Hakhan?


pico 25 from bumble bee.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Neal (17/12/18)

Big thumbs up to all the Pico fans out there, I have been running 2 for years with no problems whatsoever, brilliant little devices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Vilaishima (17/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Lol @Raindance
> 
> I like the Pico S but dam the red stripe will not matchy match with my rda's driptip colour as it's a mix of purple and pink with the SS cap


The Pico 21700 should be perfect for you then. I myself am eyeing one.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## VapingB (17/12/18)

Squonker : 

Pulse 80W 

Regulated Mods :

Aegis Legend 
Pico

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Raindance (17/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153955


Rob, totally awesome but for me and the other 99.85% of the audience completely out of reach.

Must say, if I could, I would.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Zah007 (17/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 153955


I’d love to buy a solar storm but eish it seems like it’s a long wait

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (17/12/18)

Vilaishima said:


> The Pico 21700 should be perfect for you then. I myself am eyeing one.


Yeah I'm considering it as first option above everything else.


----------



## tool (17/12/18)

I'm sold to Dicodes. Had to buy another Mini after selling my first one, this time it'll stay forever. Picos for the rough'n'tough, Dicodes for everything else. I dont't look no further...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Yeah I'm considering it as first option above everything else.


Are you looking at the Pico 21700, https://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-pico-21700-ello-kit?search=Pico
or the Pico S. https://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-PicoS-kit?search=Pico
I think I prefer the first one, but may add a S just for the hell of it. Just have to make some money first, no increase year at work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (17/12/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Are you looking at the Pico 21700, https://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-pico-21700-ello-kit?search=Pico
> or the Pico S. https://vapeguy.co.za/eleaf-PicoS-kit?search=Pico
> I think I prefer the first one, but may add a S just for the hell of it. Just have to make some money first, no increase year at work.


Pico 21700, not the S model @Room Fogger

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

Zah007 said:


> I’d love to buy a solar storm but eish it seems like it’s a long wait



It is a long wait... and it's not cheap... but it's worth the wait.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/12/18)

tool said:


> I'm sold to Dicodes. Had to buy another Mini after selling my first one, this time it'll stay forever. Picos for the rough'n'tough, Dicodes for everything else. I dont't look no further...
> 
> View attachment 153997



I must say @tool the Dani range is pretty cool... fantastic German engineering and rock solid... My Dani 21700 arrived today! These mods are very durable and with me holding the mod in my hand most of the day they stand up to juice and body oils way better than most other mods. My Dani Mini looks as perfect today as the day I took it out of the tin!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zah007 (17/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It is a long wait... and it's not cheap... but it's worth the wait.


Uncle rob after seeing yours any price is worth it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paul33 (18/12/18)

Neal said:


> Big thumbs up to all the Pico fans out there, I have been running 2 for years with no problems whatsoever, brilliant little devices.


I think my Minikin boost has been going for 2 years + and NOTHING makes this mod say die. 

I think it’ll outlive me.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (19/12/18)

DaveH said:


> Looks like the Pico won.
> 
> Dave


The Pico dual I got for cheap was a fantastic work horse.Nothing fancy but does all you need.Unfortunetly I dropped it on my hardwood floor and the tiny tits that hold the battery door sheared clean off the otherwise functioning mod.So sad as this was my walk about ,work mod.I'd definitely get another if one at the right price crossed my path.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MakEC (3/3/19)

Saintjie said:


> the best 2 mods for ME in 2018


Have to agree. Vaporesso Revenger a solid unit. Menu options have a little getting used to. Definitely worth it.

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

